# Meeting at the forum



## photogoddess (Jul 21, 2004)

This has been the record far too long. We've talked about it but done nothing about it so... let's get together, log in and get this stat updated. The big question is when. Any ideas?

In total there are 14 users online :: 5 Registered, 2 Hidden and 7 Guests   [ Administrator ]   [ Moderator ]
Most users ever online was 45 on Mon Feb 02, 2004 10:08 am
Registered Users: Geronimo, jadin, photogoddess, Slowboat, Soulreaver


----------



## oriecat (Jul 21, 2004)

So someone needs to post that they will be posting a nude pic of themselves at 8pm Pacific time or whenever and the pic will only remain posted for 5 minutes before being deleted forever...

Think something like that could rope people in?


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 21, 2004)

oriecat said:
			
		

> So someone needs to post that they will be posting a nude pic of themselves at 8pm Pacific time or whenever and the pic will only remain posted for 5 minutes before being deleted forever...
> 
> Think something like that could rope people in?




if its your pic, yeah.



md


----------



## Sharkbait (Jul 21, 2004)

I've got no shame--I'd do it.  But I need somebody to come take the photo!  :twisted:


----------



## graigdavis (Jul 21, 2004)

Id do it too for the rite cause.  Same thing as Shark, I need a photographer! 

Unfortunatly though, Shark and I naked may get some ladies here, but scare the men away...probably some of the ladies away.  We need some naked women! :shock:


----------



## voodoocat (Jul 21, 2004)

Naked women are so much easier on the eyes....


----------



## terri (Jul 21, 2004)

This was Orie's idea.  I think she should step up to the plate here, just so she could say, "I took it off for The Photo Forum!"    :cheer:


----------



## danalec99 (Jul 21, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> This has been the record far too long. We've talked about it but done nothing about it so... let's get together, log in and get this stat updated. The big question is when. Any ideas?



What would be the purpose of this meet?


----------



## photogoddess (Jul 21, 2004)

To update the highest number of users logged on at one time.


----------



## danalec99 (Jul 21, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> To update the highest number of users logged on at one time.



Okay, cool! 

Is this part of some advertising?


----------



## Chase (Jul 21, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> This was Orie's idea.  I think she should step up to the plate here, just so she could say, "I took it off for The Photo Forum!"    :cheer:



I think that would deserve a custom "I took it off for The Photo Forum!"   t-shirt...which I'll be happy to donate.


----------



## photogoddess (Jul 21, 2004)

danalec99 said:
			
		

> photogoddess said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No - Just for fun and because it needs updating.


----------



## photogoddess (Jul 21, 2004)

Chase said:
			
		

> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK ladies. Since Chase is buying, who's first? (quietly slinks to the end of the line)


----------



## Chase (Jul 21, 2004)

Notice she didn't actually get _out_ of the line though!


----------



## Corry (Jul 21, 2004)

Heh heh...ya can't get one past Chase!


----------



## Chase (Jul 21, 2004)

So how many t-shirts do I need to order? I think I start getting a bulk discount at around 12 or so...


----------



## photogoddess (Jul 21, 2004)

Chase said:
			
		

> Notice she didn't actually get _out_ of the line though!



 :greenpbl:  Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## karissa (Jul 21, 2004)

Hmm....   I think the guys should post the pictures for the nude guys calandar... that would get us all here.


----------



## graigdavis (Jul 21, 2004)

karissa said:
			
		

> Hmm....   I think the guys should post the pictures for the nude guys calandar... that would get us all here.



Im not falling for that, I know your sneeky ways.  :evil:


----------



## photogoddess (Jul 21, 2004)

graigdavis said:
			
		

> karissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you show us yours, we'll show you ours. Shots that is. Right girls? You guys go first!  8)


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jul 21, 2004)

Hey Chase,

For my site I use a site called www.cafepress.com. They can make quite a few items, not just t-shirts and they make them as they are ordered so no inventory. They are limited to lighter colored items which is inconvenient sometimes but its real easy to use and all you need are hirez Jpegs. I like using it to make custom christmas gifts and such.

You can check out my store at http://www.cafeshops.com/wrg1945

If you sign up then on the application they ask for a referral, just use wrg1945.


----------



## Chase (Jul 21, 2004)

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> If you sign up then on the application they ask for a referral, just use wrg1945.



I like your angle! 

Actually, I signed up there a while back and just never got around to really getting any items together. Have you been happy with the quality of the items you've ordered from them? I still haven't ordered anything, so maybe I'll sign up with a new account and use your referral code.  8)


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jul 21, 2004)

Chase said:
			
		

> I like your angle!



Heh, better than letting it goto waste.



			
				Chase said:
			
		

> Actually, I signed up there a while back and just never got around to really getting any items together. Have you been happy with the quality of the items you've ordered from them? I still haven't ordered anything, so maybe I'll sign up with a new account and use your referral code.  8)



I've been pretty happy overall, my biggest complaint is the technology doesn't allow black t-shirts. Other than that I don't have any problems with the things that I've gotten so far. Its not silk screening but the ability to make one off items is great.


----------



## photogoddess (Jul 23, 2004)

OK guys and gals... When do we all log on?


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jul 23, 2004)

karissa said:
			
		

> Hmm....   I think the guys should post the pictures for the nude guys calandar... that would get us all here.



Not me... NO ONE want to see that


----------



## mavrik (Jul 23, 2004)

I'll try and beat that "45 online" right now.  Wish me luck!

I'll post an update.

M


----------



## Karalee (Jul 23, 2004)

Gimme a date and time - does anyone know whens the busiest day or time?


----------



## photogoddess (Jul 24, 2004)

Karalee said:
			
		

> Gimme a date and time - does anyone know whens the busiest day or time?



That's a great question since that would give us a place (time) to start - Chase???


----------



## mavrik (Jul 24, 2004)

Blah.  I failed.  Maxed at 22 that I saw.

M


----------



## Corry (Jul 24, 2004)

I'd say on a weekday during work hours...but that's kinda hard since we have members in about 20 different time zones!


----------



## Geronimo (Jul 25, 2004)

why not over a weekend. Start it Sunday for the NZ and Aussie folks which could fall over to Saturday for us in th Western Hem.


----------



## Corry (Jul 25, 2004)

Weekends seem pretty dead here, though...most of the time at least.


----------



## photogoddess (Jul 25, 2004)

Well, last time was a Monday and 10:08 am. Since the forum is set to GMT - 8 Hours, wouldn't a Monday about that time be a good place to start? Big question is, is the forum's date and time set correctly?


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 25, 2004)

i say monday at 11:00am.


cause i will be just getting to work, and that woulud be awesome!

md


----------



## photong (Jul 25, 2004)

Maybe we can do a continous thing. Every hour on the hour for 5 minutes someone posts a new picture of themselves? It'll have to be scheduled of course. Either that or we all do it at the same time for 5 minutes? Some people can't get on to post at the same time :/ So I think certain times on Monday would be fancy. Although it might hurt the point of this whole thing.


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 25, 2004)

photong said:
			
		

> Maybe we can do a continous thing. Every hour on the hour for 5 minutes someone posts a new picture of themselves? It'll have to be scheduled of course. Either that or we all do it at the same time for 5 minutes? Some people can't get on to post at the same time :/ So I think certain times on Monday would be fancy. Although it might hurt the point of this whole thing.




well im glad your back!!!!!!!!   


md


----------



## photong (Jul 25, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> photong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Only until Tuesday  I got most of yesterday off and today because they don't have any product for us  You just got lucky is all 

And yeah, just to letcha know, I won't be joining in unless it's anonymous (sp?) or I cut my head off or blur it out. I don't need people I know (online and offline) seeing me naked *my boyfriend doesn't count* because you never know how they may get a hold of my picture.


----------



## photogoddess (Jul 25, 2004)

photong said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chase - I think we may have our t-shirt winner here!


----------



## photogoddess (Jul 26, 2004)

We are going to break the standing record for the number of users currently online. Everyone log on to the forum on Next Monday Morning (8/2/04) at 11am (GMT - 8 Hours). 

So, who's in?


----------



## Karalee (Jul 26, 2004)

If I can figure out what time 11am (GMT - 8 Hours) is sure count me in!


----------



## molested_cow (Jul 26, 2004)

I'll be at work....


----------



## Corry (Jul 26, 2004)

What time would it be for someone in Central Time Zone (Illinois?)


----------



## ShutterBug4_4 (Jul 27, 2004)

14:28:49 Tue Jul 27 2004 in GMT converts to
09:28:49 Tue Jul 27 2004 in US/Central 

And for any others who are wondering  

http://www.timezoneconverter.com/cgi-bin/tzc.tzc


----------



## Corry (Jul 27, 2004)

Ok, great....so if Photogoddes says 11am (GMT -8hrs)...then ....minus the 8 hours would make it 3 am GMT, which....would be six am on monday???  Did I figure that correctly?  If so, I'm gonna have to be out


----------



## Chase (Jul 27, 2004)

I think she meant it will be 11am in the pacific time zone (which is GMT -8 )


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 27, 2004)

im there!!!!




md


----------



## photogoddess (Jul 27, 2004)

Chase said:
			
		

> I think she meant it will be 11am in the pacific time zone (which is GMT -8 )



Exactly! And if I can do it with my crappy dial up at work (Verizon sucks!) - so can everyone else!   :cheer:


----------



## Corry (Jul 27, 2004)

Ok, so...now..once again, IF I did it right...that means if it's 11 am Pacific time..it's 1 pm Central time...is that right???


----------



## Karalee (Jul 27, 2004)

should be unless it changes between now and then


----------



## Chase (Jul 27, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Ok, so...now..once again, IF I did it right...that means if it's 11 am Pacific time..it's 1 pm Central time...is that right???



Yep, 1pm Central


----------



## Corry (Jul 27, 2004)

Sweet!  I'm there!


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 27, 2004)

yay!



md


----------



## Karalee (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks for clarifying, Ill be there


----------



## aggiezach (Jul 27, 2004)

I'll be here!


----------



## hobbes28 (Jul 27, 2004)

Is that 2PM for us MD?  If so, I'll be there.
(I'm from the South so this should be self explanatory)


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 28, 2004)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> Is that 2PM for us MD?  If so, I'll be there.
> (I'm from the South so this should be self explanatory)



i think so...if my calculations were correct on my wireless calculating device:::::nerd voice:::::::anyone disagree?


 
md


----------



## Corry (Jul 30, 2004)

Ok, so everyone is gonna remember, right??? For us central Illinoisans, it's 1pm Monday!!!!


----------



## photogoddess (Aug 1, 2004)

Don't forget guys - Tomorrow is the big day!!!


----------



## Karalee (Aug 1, 2004)

Yep Ill be here tommorrow at 12pm (Mountain Time)


----------



## hobbes28 (Aug 2, 2004)

So where is everyone??


----------



## aggiezach (Aug 2, 2004)

Thats what I was wondering!


----------



## Chase (Aug 2, 2004)

Its not looking good!


----------



## graigdavis (Aug 2, 2004)

Im here.


----------



## aggiezach (Aug 2, 2004)

:angry1:


----------



## hobbes28 (Aug 2, 2004)

aggiezach said:
			
		

> :angry1:



What he said.


----------



## graigdavis (Aug 2, 2004)

If your not here, and your reading this, you suck.


----------



## Chase (Aug 2, 2004)

graigdavis said:
			
		

> If your not here, and your reading this, you suck.


----------



## hobbes28 (Aug 2, 2004)

Chase said:
			
		

> graigdavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> > If your not here, and your reading this, you suck.



I can't believe ya'll let me down. 

Gotta go.


----------



## photogoddess (Aug 2, 2004)

I was here too. Even with my crappy dial up.  Thanks to all that showed up and for those of you that didn't - You suck! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Karalee (Aug 2, 2004)

Maybe we need to reschedule and then once weve figured out a date, start a new thread for it.

Maybe we needed a roll call


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Aug 2, 2004)

damn- i forgot about this.  for the next one, can i get someone to remind me the night before and the morning of, perhaps via regular email?

i had every intention of being here for it, too


----------



## oriecat (Aug 2, 2004)

I haven't been reading this thread.  If you decide something, someone should make an announcement.


----------



## Luminosity (Aug 2, 2004)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> So where is everyone??



Well , at the time of you posting your message , it was 4 am in Melbourne , Aus ....
So I was asleep and dreaminggggg.....


----------



## danalec99 (Aug 3, 2004)

I haven't been reading this thread either!


----------



## hobbes28 (Aug 3, 2004)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> hobbes28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



of me???


----------



## Corry (Aug 3, 2004)

I had some things I ended up having to do.  I actually had to WORK while at work!


----------



## Chase (Aug 3, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> I had some things I ended up having to do.  I actually had to WORK while at work!



Excuses... :roll:


----------



## Corry (Aug 3, 2004)

But hey!   Now I have internet at my house!!!!  Yaaaay!


----------

